# Fan speed GTX 280



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys, happy new year to all of you!

I want to monitor my GTX 280 (Fan Sensor ADT7473) quite precisely... 

GPU-Z 0.2.7 reports an idle fan-speed of 670-690 RPM. GPU-Z 0.2.8 and higher reports 1340-1390 RPM (exactly two times of the speed the older versions report).

Everest Ultimate 4.60.1500 reports 670-690 RPM too.

In the revision history you can read, that the fan speed readings had been fixed for this specific sensor. But ist this speed validated on the GTX 280?

Do you know what the correct idle speed is?

Thanks for help and sorry for my scepticism...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Get EVGA precision tool. Its possibly the best Nvidia GPU monitoring tool and works on any nvidia card, not just EVGA cards.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmm, Is EVGA Precision able to show fan speed in RPM? I had installed this tool yesterday. But I found only the fan speed slider in %...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea it shows for me. Its on the left side.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I'll give it another try when I'm home this evening. So stay tuned...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

Nope, no fan speed in RPM on the left side in EVGA Precision...


----------



## SeanG (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine dont show rpm either and im using 1.4.0


----------

